# chimple concern-



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well my big rhom has developed his little chimple- its not to big and really cant be seen from the side view- only head on--- its from chasing his reflection and/or chasing the dither fish at night? i have managed to cut his reflection down so he is chasing less- the chimple isnt getting worse but its not going away like i hoped it would.... never had to deal with this before--- i have salt and melafix but dont want to go just dumping sh*t in the tank without some advise from someone thats done this before- surgery isnt gonna happen- and keep in mind i do not want to put something in the water that could possibly harm the fish or plants... im trying to get my rhom his appetite as is... it seems to be lagging since bringing him in a few weeks ago... any suggestions?


----------



## mum74985 (Apr 29, 2007)

It happen exactly with my big Rhomb. It's really hard to keeping him stop rubbing against the tank. That's just his personality like to rub against the glass tank. You can lower the temp down, dimmed or shut of the light, and try to get rid of the reflection from him. Depending how bad is the chimple, it can go away by adding salt and melafix with good water change. However it will come bad if it still rubbing against the tank. Some chimple will go away, some with be there permanently. If there permanent you can to physically cut it out, I'm sure you don't want to do that.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

cut it out? huh explain more please.. what exactly is a chimple then lol?


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

A chimple is like a callous, a build up of extra skin due to constant rubbing against and slamming into the glass. It is common with all serras due to their skittish behavior. If you catch it early enough, and treat with salt, and maybe some melafix, it can go away. However, if the piranha continues to rub or slam the glass, it will return so along with treatment, you should always "fix" the problem as well (ie, more hiding places, dim lights, less fast movement around the tank, etc).

If the chimple isn't caught early enough or you can't get the P to stop rubbing, then there isn't much you can do to get rid of it. It is there for the life of the P. Some may suggest cutting it off (tranqualizing the fish and surgically removing it) but I advise against it.

Randy
CFB


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

im not gonna cut it off this beast... CMON!!! so if i can get him to stop rubbing the glass will it go away on its own? the slate background has worked...


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Cutting wasn't for you... it was in response to holmes4 who asked for more clarification on the whole ordeal...

As for going away, it depends... if it looks red and raw still, then it should heal up if you can get him to stop. If it's been happening for a while and left untreated/couldn't get him to stop, then no, it won't go away. I'd need to see a pic to say for certain.

Randy
CFB


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Does he need a bigger tank ???


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

^Well, depends on how you look at it... hes in a 125g..... and AGAIN its from him chasing his reflection on the background and I recently fixed this problem... right now it is pretty round and white--- it is getting smaller tho? When he rubs the glass it squishes flat- so its very soft--- just sucks because otherwise the fish is perfect-


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

just tell him to stop lol


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

heres a good pic of the chin... it was 2 times this size a couple weeks ago- think it will go away on its own now that he has no reflection to chase?


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Basically, any part of it that has turned the same color as the fish's body (greyish color) is going to be there. Any part pink, white, or red is raw and has the chance to heal.

Randy
CFB


----------

